# Scofield



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anybody been to Schofield in the past couple of days? Wondering if the ice has pulled back from the edges enough to fish from the bank.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Truelife said:


> Has anybody been to Schofield in the past couple of days? Wondering if the ice has pulled back from the edges enough to fish from the bank.


My buddy is heading up there today. From what I've heard there's a bit of open water, but not sure if it's fiashable. My buddy will let me know if it's legit, I'll post when he sends me his trip report.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Spencer, I don't know when I'll get up there, but if the water is open I might have to force myself ......... 

Man that's sad! :-(


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Truelife said:


> Thanks Spencer, I don't know when I'll get up there, but if the water is open I might have to force myself .........
> 
> Man that's sad! :-(


Ha, yeah, forcing yourself to go fishing! Well, like I told you yesterday, I'm headed out tomorrow. Not hitting Strawberry, I'm going back to Joe's Valley it looks like. I might stop by Scofield on the way home if it's open water and my buddy does good up there today.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I went up last Sat. morning. It was 15* and there was not a spec of open water. Don't know if anything changed during the week, though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It has been quite stormy causing a power outage Sunday night, unlikely, but I will find out. I have several friends in cabins there right now and just texted them. 
Just got a reply, there is only about 2' of open water in Madsen Bay at the most. I was there last year for the weekend of April 27th and it went from being about 40% frozen to 0% in about three days, it goes quickly once it gets started.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Any updates from this week?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Drove up Saturday morning hoping for some fishable water.....very little, at least another week! Ended up at Fish Lake and did well....


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I heard there's about 5 feet of open water now along the edges at Scofield. So if the warm weather holds this week there should be even more when Saturday rolls around.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

scofield should be fishing well now. does anyone have any good reports. i fished last week with good results. most fish where 12-14 in. did manage a couple health cutts and lost one good tiger.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I fished it last Friday morning. Only caught fish right off the receding ice line. Even 10' away resulted in long waits between bites. There was lots of open water on the shallow south end, but most of the north/east ends had 20' of open water. I'd expect a lot more open water now.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

What were you using?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

4pointmuley said:


> What were you using?


There was 3 of us fishing using PB, Worms, Minnows, Chub Meat at various times. Best was minnows or Chub.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks. I may go up and give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Let me know how it was. I may head up again Saturday.


----------

